# Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara 'Red Baron'



## Drorchid (Sep 24, 2009)

The only Phrag Hybrid that comes close to Phrag Jason Fischer in size and color is Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer x besseae). This one was made with a tetraploid Jason Fischer, backcrossed onto a diploid besseae.







Robert


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 24, 2009)

Stunning colour!!!!


----------



## paphioland (Sep 24, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> The only Phrag Hybrid that comes close to Phrag Jason Fischer in size and color is Phrag. Scarlet O'Hara (Jason Fischer x besseae). This one was made with a tetraploid Jason Fischer, backcrossed onto a diploid besseae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know if I agree with that totally. I have seen some incredible Elizabeth Castles. However they are all very nice phrag crosses. Nice phrag. Thanks for posting.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Clark (Sep 24, 2009)

Just as yummy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2009)

Luscious, even.


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 25, 2009)

very, very nice red bloom!!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 25, 2009)

paphioland said:


> I dont know if I agree with that totally. I have seen some incredible Elizabeth Castles. However they are all very nice phrag crosses. Nice phrag. Thanks for posting.



True, I have seen some nice Phrag. Elizabeth Castle's as well, but all the ones I have seen have never been as deep red as a Jason Fischer or a Scarlet O'Hara; they tend to be more dark rose in color.

Robert


----------



## paphioland (Sep 25, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> True, I have seen some nice Phrag. Elizabeth Castle's as well, but all the ones I have seen have never been as deep red as a Jason Fischer or a Scarlet O'Hara; they tend to be more dark rose in color.
> 
> Robert



I agree it usually is true. The good ones though can be incredible. I will try to find a pic of one that I saw that had one of the best color I have seen in a red phrag. Might take me a couple of days to find.


----------



## callosum (Sep 25, 2009)

good colored and form:rollhappy:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Sep 27, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2009)

Drorchid said:


> True, I have seen some nice Phrag. Elizabeth Castle's as well, but all the ones I have seen have never been as deep red as a Jason Fischer or a Scarlet O'Hara; they tend to be more dark rose in color.
> Robert





paphioland said:


> I agree it usually is true. The good ones though can be incredible. I will try to find a pic of one that I saw that had one of the best color I have seen in a red phrag. Might take me a couple of days to find.



Can you feel it? Battle of the Red Phrags is about to begin!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2009)

The reddest besseae hybrid I ever saw was at the last GNYOS show by Prometheus. It was a Jason Fischer; it only had one flower but must have put all its energy into that bloom because it was huge and deeply colored. I'll try to dig up a photo.


----------



## toddybear (Sep 27, 2009)

WOW! Stunning!


----------

